# Anyone go to Australia on Prospective Marriage Visa?



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all......
I have just started the paperwork to apply for a Prospective Marriage Visa and would like to know if anyone from the USA has done the same thing, so i could get some feeback if needed.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I know we've a few members going through the spouse visa route, but I don't think I've come across anyone applying for a PMV.

Hopefully I'm wrong and someone will be able to share their experiences with you.

Dolly


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know we've a few members going through the spouse visa route, but I don't think I've come across anyone applying for a PMV.
> 
> ...


Thats cool...just get fustrated so it would be nice to chat with someone that has gone through this. Like right now I am trying to figure out where I can get finger-printed for the FBI. Local police said they could not do it, and still trying to figure out where that can be done. 
Also I need to send certified copies of documents to Oz....but Notaries here do not notarize copies. So have to pay for copies of divorce decree and birth certificate from the state. Seems dangerous sending them overseas.....they are legit copies.
More to come...lol.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Wineboss:

I got the local police here to do fingerprints for the FBI form. They basically do the fingerprints on the FBI form and then write their details in the form (i.e. name, rank, number, that sort of thing). I just went to the police station with the instruction form from the FBI and explained it's for immigration purposes. Oh, one more thing, make sure you have the stamped and addressed envelope so the Police can directly mail the forms to the FBI. 

It's true the notaries and JPs in AU will not notarise/certify without the original. So get those docs from the States and then they should be able to do it. 

Just make sure you use Registered mail and all should be fine with the mail. You could also go the FedEx/UPS/DHL route but I found Australia Post very dependable.

Any other questions, please fire away 



wineboss said:


> Thats cool...just get fustrated so it would be nice to chat with someone that has gone through this. Like right now I am trying to figure out where I can get finger-printed for the FBI. Local police said they could not do it, and still trying to figure out where that can be done.
> Also I need to send certified copies of documents to Oz....but Notaries here do not notarize copies. So have to pay for copies of divorce decree and birth certificate from the state. Seems dangerous sending them overseas.....they are legit copies.
> More to come...lol.


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Wineboss:
> 
> I got the local police here to do fingerprints for the FBI form. They basically do the fingerprints on the FBI form and then write their details in the form (i.e. name, rank, number, that sort of thing). I just went to the police station with the instruction form from the FBI and explained it's for immigration purposes. Oh, one more thing, make sure you have the stamped and addressed envelope so the Police can directly mail the forms to the FBI.
> 
> ...


Hi amaslam,

Thank you for the response and the help. What kind of Visa did you go over on? Everyone here uses initials for things and it is confusing to us newbies, lol.
I have the FBI fingerprint form so I will ask the local police again if they will do it for me. I will also include a self-adressed stamped envelope.
I was told by a notary that they were not able to notarize copies of government issued documents, and I still dont understand that. I have a new Notary that I am going to try now and see what he says......damn this is fustrating.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I came over on a Class 457 visa initially (temp business visa) then applied for my permanent residency later (Class 856), that is when I needed my fingerprints done and just went over with my fees and forms and they did it then and there at the local police station.

They can't notarise because they must sight the original document (or an official copy from a goverment agency) and then they can 'certify' the photocopy by placing their stamp and number on the copy. They will write something like 'certified true copy' and number (their JP number). 



wineboss said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> Thank you for the response and the help. What kind of Visa did you go over on? Everyone here uses initials for things and it is confusing to us newbies, lol.
> I have the FBI fingerprint form so I will ask the local police again if they will do it for me. I will also include a self-adressed stamped envelope.
> I was told by a notary that they were not able to notarize copies of government issued documents, and I still dont understand that. I have a new Notary that I am going to try now and see what he says......damn this is fustrating.


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I came over on a Class 457 visa initially (temp business visa) then applied for my permanent residency later (Class 856), that is when I needed my fingerprints done and just went over with my fees and forms and they did it then and there at the local police station.
> 
> They can't notarise because they must sight the original document (or an official copy from a goverment agency) and then they can 'certify' the photocopy by placing their stamp and number on the copy. They will write something like 'certified true copy' and number (their JP number).


Thank you for the help, as I am sure I will need more and once I get through this all I will be sure to try and help other. Where did you live in the USA?
I see lotsa of people panicking about the cuts in work visas, yet I was told that the visa I am going for is pretty safe since I have a sponser and will be getting married there. Which makes for even more paperwork...lol


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Lived in New York City most of my life, I've been in AU for the last 5.5 yrs. The PR visa requirements have become much tougher recently and the majority are based on skillset and employment. Yours is relatively safe as there have been no changes in the conditions of their grant. As long as you get in all the paperwork there shouldn't be any drama or hassle. 

At the end of it all I expect you'll have a stack of paper 3-4 inches in thickness. Just note the majority of it is biographical info and repeating info over and over. 

When you do get married in AU you need to get the official copy from the BDM (the Births, Deaths, Marriages) for your state, it will come in the mail in about 2-3 weeks after your marriage. That is one you will then photocopy and get certified by the JP (Notary). 



wineboss said:


> Thank you for the help, as I am sure I will need more and once I get through this all I will be sure to try and help other. Where did you live in the USA?
> I see lotsa of people panicking about the cuts in work visas, yet I was told that the visa I am going for is pretty safe since I have a sponser and will be getting married there. Which makes for even more paperwork...lol


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Lived in New York City most of my life, I've been in AU for the last 5.5 yrs. The PR visa requirements have become much tougher recently and the majority are based on skillset and employment. Yours is relatively safe as there have been no changes in the conditions of their grant. As long as you get in all the paperwork there shouldn't be any drama or hassle.
> 
> At the end of it all I expect you'll have a stack of paper 3-4 inches in thickness. Just note the majority of it is biographical info and repeating info over and over.
> 
> When you do get married in AU you need to get the official copy from the BDM (the Births, Deaths, Marriages) for your state, it will come in the mail in about 2-3 weeks after your marriage. That is one you will then photocopy and get certified by the JP (Notary).


Wow small world....Jersey here and I think I am already up to an inch and a half of paperwork lol. I have a friend that was thinking of coming after me as an electrician and I told him that might not be a good idea now.

Anyway I just turned 46 and met a wonderful woman online in Qld...she has been here and I have been there and having seen both I prefer there. I know it will be difficult to start but I love a challenge. 

I am sure I will have to bother you again since this whole process has alot of bumps in the road, but I need to call it a night shortly since it is getting close to 3am here in NJ. Oh one last question before bed......how were you accepted being a yank and all?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Other than a couple of Yank jokes you get accepted just fine. You might have to explain that NJ is next to NY alot but people will think "Oh Yeah, that's where the Sopranos live". 

Oh I also remembered one more thing. You'll need two sets of prints done (at least I did). One for the FBI and one for the State (NJ State Police I guess in your case, NYPD in my case). So just get all the forms together before heading off to the Police station and you'll be all done in no time. Then it's wait wait wait (I think the FBI took almost 3 months before they got off their duffs to do anything). You'll also have to pay two fees to the AU police so in my case it was $80 ($40 /set of prints).



wineboss said:


> Wow small world....Jersey here and I think I am already up to an inch and a half of paperwork lol. I have a friend that was thinking of coming after me as an electrician and I told him that might not be a good idea now.
> 
> Anyway I just turned 46 and met a wonderful woman online in Qld...she has been here and I have been there and having seen both I prefer there. I know it will be difficult to start but I love a challenge.
> 
> I am sure I will have to bother you again since this whole process has alot of bumps in the road, but I need to call it a night shortly since it is getting close to 3am here in NJ.  Oh one last question before bed......how were you accepted being a yank and all?


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Other than a couple of Yank jokes you get accepted just fine. You might have to explain that NJ is next to NY alot but people will think "Oh Yeah, that's where the Sopranos live".
> 
> Oh I also remembered one more thing. You'll need two sets of prints done (at least I did). One for the FBI and one for the State (NJ State Police I guess in your case, NYPD in my case). So just get all the forms together before heading off to the Police station and you'll be all done in no time. Then it's wait wait wait (I think the FBI took almost 3 months before they got off their duffs to do anything). You'll also have to pay two fees to the AU police so in my case it was $80 ($40 /set of prints).


State police is already done and got the print-out back already. It showed an asault charge from almost 30 years ago that I dont even remember. I was told that this would not matter....they dont care about things that far back. If it is going to be an issue I will fight the charge here and have it removed.


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

As I listen to Colin Hay here...lol


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

And the State police finger printing in NJ is done electronically


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Other than a couple of Yank jokes you get accepted just fine. You might have to explain that NJ is next to NY alot but people will think "Oh Yeah, that's where the Sopranos live".
> 
> Oh I also remembered one more thing. You'll need two sets of prints done (at least I did). One for the FBI and one for the State (NJ State Police I guess in your case, NYPD in my case). So just get all the forms together before heading off to the Police station and you'll be all done in no time. Then it's wait wait wait (I think the FBI took almost 3 months before they got off their duffs to do anything). You'll also have to pay two fees to the AU police so in my case it was $80 ($40 /set of prints).


Hi amaslam,

A quick note of thanks to you. I finally got all my copies notarized, got all my fingerprints taken and sending off the last prints to the FBI tomorrow. Finally there I start to see a little bit of light, thank you again.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

We're doing de-facto spouse so some of the finer points are different but a it's all the same forms just different check-boxes. 

I have a few questions which are things I'm sure you've thought about but I thought I'd just put it out there... 

--- I'm sure you're applying for the right visa but is there a way that you qualify for the de-facto spouse visa? We were initially going to apply under the fiancee visa but realised that we qualify for de-facto AND it cuts off two years and more forms/money (not to mention saves us from having to rush a marriage).

and

--- Things might be different in the US but we're applying in Canada and we've sent everything to the High Commission in Ottawa... Are you sure you need to send your forms/etc to Australia? 

I thought I'd just check... Feel free to ignore!

(btw - what a pain with the notary! I thought it was their job to notarise official documents?)


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Great news. Keep us posted as everybody pops a proverbial champagne cork whenever anyone gets a visa.



wineboss said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> A quick note of thanks to you. I finally got all my copies notarized, got all my fingerprints taken and sending off the last prints to the FBI tomorrow. Finally there I start to see a little bit of light, thank you again.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Immi has a fact sheet about De-facto, but basically it's 12 months living together and having some proofs of that (i.e. shared bills, paystubs going to the same address, bank account and credit card statements going to the same address). If Immi isn't convinced they'll ask more detailed info (how'd you meet?, do you have photos from that time?)

Here is the relationship requirement fact sheet:
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

The forms mailing location varies by country the country you're in OR if you are in Australia and with the Spouse visa they have different forms for onshore (In Australia) and offshore (outside of Australia). 

The main thing is to make sure you are in the right 'place' when the visa is granted (offshore = outside of AU, onshore = in AU).





Megera said:


> We're doing de-facto spouse so some of the finer points are different but a it's all the same forms just different check-boxes.
> 
> I have a few questions which are things I'm sure you've thought about but I thought I'd just put it out there...
> 
> ...


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

I know all of this so I don't know why you're replying to my post specifically? 

You actually have to submit photo proof of your relationship anyway - no matter if you're married, living de-facto or engaged. AND you have to write a letter about your relationship, it isn't as simple as just sending them a letter from your landlord and a few credit card statements (I wish it was because let me tell you... Gathering all that information took WAY longer than we'd planned). 

It sounds like this person is applying offshore which is what we've done so the forms are exactly the same. It really is a matter of checking a few different boxes that makes the difference in the visa you're applying for. I've been over (and over) the forms A LOT in the past 6 months so... 

Anyway, my question to the OP was about making sure they were applying for the right visa. We were REALLY happy when we realised that we actually qualified for the de-facto visa.





amaslam said:


> Hi:
> 
> Immi has a fact sheet about De-facto, but basically it's 12 months living together and having some proofs of that (i.e. shared bills, paystubs going to the same address, bank account and credit card statements going to the same address). If Immi isn't convinced they'll ask more detailed info (how'd you meet?, do you have photos from that time?)
> 
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mergera:

Thought you were asking the questions as you didn't quote any of the text from wineboss so it wasn't clear to me you were responding to him instead of asking something for yourself. 





Megera said:


> I know all of this so I don't know why you're replying to my post specifically?
> 
> You actually have to submit photo proof of your relationship anyway - no matter if you're married, living de-facto or engaged. AND you have to write a letter about your relationship, it isn't as simple as just sending them a letter from your landlord and a few credit card statements (I wish it was because let me tell you... Gathering all that information took WAY longer than we'd planned).
> 
> ...


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Megera said:


> We're doing de-facto spouse so some of the finer points are different but a it's all the same forms just different check-boxes.
> 
> I have a few questions which are things I'm sure you've thought about but I thought I'd just put it out there...
> 
> ...


Hi there....would never ignore you. We can not apply for a defacto visa because my fiance lives in Australia and I in the U.S.A. I know I am in for more forms and money but it all seems worth it to me, no matter how frustrated I get. 
As for where I send my application....yes it does go to the Australian Embassy here in the United States. I did have to send some paperwork to Oz in order to get a Letter of Intent To Marry, thats all thats had to be sent there.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

wineboss said:


> Hi there....would never ignore you. We can not apply for a defacto visa because my fiance lives in Australia and I in the U.S.A. I know I am in for more forms and money but it all seems worth it to me, no matter how frustrated I get.
> As for where I send my application....yes it does go to the Australian Embassy here in the United States. I did have to send some paperwork to Oz in order to get a Letter of Intent To Marry, thats all thats had to be sent there.


Hi wineboss, just wishing you luck and all the best for your PMV! I'm going to go through the same route as you very soon. In fact we have a very similar relationship story - met online, living in different countries - my fiance & I are prepared to go through all the paperwork and pool in as much as we can afford (which isn't much at all lol)...

Cheers,
Miss Swan


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> Hi wineboss, just wishing you luck and all the best for your PMV! I'm going to go through the same route as you very soon. In fact we have a very similar relationship story - met online, living in different countries - my fiance & I are prepared to go through all the paperwork and pool in as much as we can afford (which isn't much at all lol)...
> 
> Cheers,
> Miss Swan


Hi Miss Swan,
Does your fiance live in Australia? Well it is nice to meet you here and I'll help you in anyway I can all though I am a novice at this all, but I am learning everyday. My first bit of advice would be is that if you are going to do all of the paperwork yourselves.....read, read, read. 
Read here, read on the Australia Immigration site because the more you read the more you will understand. And most of all dont get fustrated.....it is a long journey and it will not be easy. Keep the faith and the pieces will come together..


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

wineboss said:


> Hi there....would never ignore you. We can not apply for a defacto visa because my fiance lives in Australia and I in the U.S.A. I know I am in for more forms and money but it all seems worth it to me, no matter how frustrated I get.
> As for where I send my application....yes it does go to the Australian Embassy here in the United States. I did have to send some paperwork to Oz in order to get a Letter of Intent To Marry, thats all thats had to be sent there.



Hi,

Too bad about not being able to go the de-facto route but I'm glad to hear you're aware of everything and prepared for the extra work (I mean instead of it coming as a surprise!).
I just figured I'd check because there was a lot of stuff that we were unaware of until we jumped in and started compiling all our information. It took A LOT longer than we anticipated!

Hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Mergera:
> 
> Thought you were asking the questions as you didn't quote any of the text from wineboss so it wasn't clear to me you were responding to him instead of asking something for yourself.



Ahh ok, sorry. I must've hit "quick reply" or something. I'm not used to quoting everything when replying.


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Megera said:


> Hi,
> 
> Too bad about not being able to go the de-facto route but I'm glad to hear you're aware of everything and prepared for the extra work (I mean instead of it coming as a surprise!).
> I just figured I'd check because there was a lot of stuff that we were unaware of until we jumped in and started compiling all our information. It took A LOT longer than we anticipated!
> ...


Thank You....
But like I said I looked into defacto. And there is no joke there....it will take longer then anyone thinks to get all this paperwork done and submitted


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

wineboss said:


> Hi Miss Swan,
> Does your fiance live in Australia? Well it is nice to meet you here and I'll help you in anyway I can all though I am a novice at this all, but I am learning everyday. My first bit of advice would be is that if you are going to do all of the paperwork yourselves.....read, read, read.
> Read here, read on the Australia Immigration site because the more you read the more you will understand. And most of all dont get fustrated.....it is a long journey and it will not be easy. Keep the faith and the pieces will come together..


Hi wineboss, 

Yes my fiance is an Aussie citizen  This forum has been a wealth of information for me and I have been reading it faithfully like a Bible for the past 8 months lol... I learnt heaps, and some forum members have been so helpful, like april, anj1976 to name a few.

I'm still deciding whether to hire an agent or not because my case is not as straightforward as others haha...but yes my fiance and I are keeping in good faith, and I'm glad you are too!  With all the encouragement and help we get in this forum, we're always hopeful and optimistic.

Likewise if you hit any roadblocks or queries, we'll here to try to help you.

Cheers,
Miss Swan


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> Hi wineboss,
> 
> Yes my fiance is an Aussie citizen  This forum has been a wealth of information for me and I have been reading it faithfully like a Bible for the past 8 months lol... I learnt heaps, and some forum members have been so helpful, like april, anj1976 to name a few.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by "not as straightforward" but thats no business of mine. There are very strict rules to be followed, and I have been learning more everyday.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

wineboss said:


> Not sure what you mean by "not as straightforward" but thats no business of mine. There are very strict rules to be followed, and I have been learning more everyday.


Oh long story that's why I didn't bother typing...but one of our obstacles is that my fiance hasn't been holding a regular job and can't provide a history of stable income due to the fact that he has to stay home to care for his disabled mum. Also he's on the govt carer's pension so I'm not what Immigration will say to that...

Btw wineboss, how do you go about proving shared finances? Have you opened any joint accounts or have any joint ownership with your gf? If you have any queries on the paperwork process, feel free to post them here


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> Oh long story that's why I didn't bother typing...but one of our obstacles is that my fiance hasn't been holding a regular job and can't provide a history of stable income due to the fact that he has to stay home to care for his disabled mum. Also he's on the govt carer's pension so I'm not what Immigration will say to that...
> 
> Btw wineboss, how do you go about proving shared finances? Have you opened any joint accounts or have any joint ownership with your gf? If you have any queries on the paperwork process, feel free to post them here


Well to the best of my knowledge I dont have to prove anything "joint". This being the reason I have to apply for the PMV. We only have been together on our holidays, she here for a total of 4 months and me there for almost 3 weeks.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

Miss Swan said:


> Oh long story that's why I didn't bother typing...but one of our obstacles is that my fiance hasn't been holding a regular job and can't provide a history of stable income due to the fact that he has to stay home to care for his disabled mum. Also he's on the govt carer's pension so I'm not what Immigration will say to that...


Is he Australian? Actually it shouldn't matter - if you explain your situation (which you can do in one of the many letters you have to write) than they shouldn't think twice about it.

My spouse is unable to work in Canada (where we are --- he's Australian) because he couldn't get his work visa renewed so he's here on a tourist visa. We explained his situation in our letters (and he had to write a specific one on how he plans to support me financially until we both get on our feet in Australia) and it seems satisfactory so far. 
It was either send him home to work and then we're apart or us be together and him not work. Immigration seems to prefer that you're together for as long/as much as possible and I'm able to work and support us both.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Yippee! Yet another great and useful piece of advice! Thanks megera!! Just hope that Immi's convinced that I can find a job (through this crisis) and able to provide extra income.


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh boy...I think one of the most frustrating documents to obtain for PMV/Spouse Visa is the Police Clearance thingie, that wineboss is also trying to get. At least in the States, from what I've read above, you just get the FBI to issue a letter to local police, fill up some forms, and that'll be find. 

I found out that in Singapore, I need to obtain the Australian Embassy's letter to take to the police, and this letter can only be issued after applying for the Spouse Visa (I take the receipt to the embassy as proof) :S

Another thing is I think I'm supposed to provide Police Clearance docs for countries in which I've stayed 12 mths or more within the past 10 yrs - I've worked >12 mths in both China & India from 2006-2009. Both embassies here aren't the most helpful, and it's definitely not practical to fly to either country just to obtain this doc! 

Has anyone had to provide Police Clearance for countries other than your motherland, and if so, how did you go about obtaining it especially when you're no longer in that country?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miss Swan:

Talk about hoops to go through, PCC for (3) different countries.

Start here (just confirming, as I'm sure you have this already):
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

China: Looks like you'll need to fly there, but maybe if you can try again at the CN embassy in Singapore if you show them the Immi document they can send it through for efficiency (much preferable if their Embassy does it rather than flying to CN).

India: Do it by mail, and if it's central bureau looks OK, if it needs to go to a local police station then it's iffy as I think even the Indians in India have a 'fun' time trying to get the PCC from local police (just based on the postings I've seen the last 2 months). And looks like you'll need to call every week to keep things moving. Just guessing on that last point.

Good luck  - hope it doesn't take too long.



Miss Swan said:


> Oh boy...I think one of the most frustrating documents to obtain for PMV/Spouse Visa is the Police Clearance thingie, that wineboss is also trying to get. At least in the States, from what I've read above, you just get the FBI to issue a letter to local police, fill up some forms, and that'll be find.
> 
> I found out that in Singapore, I need to obtain the Australian Embassy's letter to take to the police, and this letter can only be issued after applying for the Spouse Visa (I take the receipt to the embassy as proof) :S
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

My situation is as follows: I've applied for aus 175 subclass visa (independent skilled migrant) a year ago but the processing is being delayed due to some changes the immi's announced. And nobody knows for how long i'll have to wait till visa is granted (if granted!). I have a bf in Oz (aus citizen) and are intending to marry after i get visa and com to aus. But the situation with my current visa is getting sooo complicated and i thought perhaps it'd make sence to cancel my 175 visa and apply for PMV? Does anyone know how long it may take for decision on PMV to be made? 

any feedback'd be appreciated

many thanks,
Dolly.K


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

One more thing....does the fact that we initially met online can have any negative impact on decision? We met online in 2007, but ended up meeting in real couple of times (spent holidays together). Can provide the evidence of our life meetings, such as photos, videos, hotel voucher. Just wondering how easy/hard it's to convince the immigrn that our intension to marry is genuine and true? 
Will cancellation of my other visa (175 independent skilled migrant) influence on decision on PMV? 

plzzz advise...


----------



## wineboss (Apr 13, 2009)

Dolly.K said:


> One more thing....does the fact that we initially met online can have any negative impact on decision? We met online in 2007, but ended up meeting in real couple of times (spent holidays together). Can provide the evidence of our life meetings, such as photos, videos, hotel voucher. Just wondering how easy/hard it's to convince the immigrn that our intension to marry is genuine and true?
> Will cancellation of my other visa (175 independent skilled migrant) influence on decision on PMV?
> 
> plzzz advise...


As long as you have proof of your meeting each other it should not be an issue, my fiance and I met online as well and she was told by Aussie Immigration its fine as long as you have proof. I have not been on here in a while but am gathering my paperwork to be sent in and saving for the application fee.


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

wineboss said:


> As long as you have proof of your meeting each other it should not be an issue, my fiance and I met online as well and she was told by Aussie Immigration its fine as long as you have proof. I have not been on here in a while but am gathering my paperwork to be sent in and saving for the application fee.


Hi wineboss!
thanks for your reply. Gotta decide now what to do: cancel my 175 skilled visa and reapply for PMV or......ohhh, soooo confusing!!!  
Need some meditation  
:ranger: 

all the best


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello Everybody! 

Need your advice guys: 
I'm wondering whether it's possible to apply for 12 months tourist visa at the same time when I lodge my Prospective marriage application subclass 300? I was told we can lodge both at the same time and when tourist visa is granted, enter Aus on tourist visa and wait untill the decision is made on my premarital visa in aus. When subclass 300 is granted, leave aus and reenter on prospective marriage one... Please advise is it really workable? Does immigration dpt allows to do that? 

Thanks


----------

